# Bleach Smell In House - Help!



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

have you tried turning the HVAC off for a day to see if the problem persists?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Turn off the HVAC, close all the doors, and tape plastic between all the rooms that don't have doors. Maybe just start by sealing off the foyer. See if you can narrow it down to a room. Then maybe seal off a wall with plastic and see if that does anything. Divide and conquer. 

Is there a pool or a hot tub? They use some bleachy smelling chemicals.


----------



## Dan Brown (Jun 28, 2016)

I agree with Clutch i would try turning the HVAC off for a day and see the results.


----------



## Dan Brown (Jun 28, 2016)

Forgot to say hope all goes well and i hope the problem is fixed before you and your wife move in.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Did the odor exist prior to having the duct work "professionally cleaned?"


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If it's coming from the HVAC, it is possible that someone found mold or swampy water in the system that collects water that drips off the AC evaporator, and used bleach to clean it. The water drips into a tray inside the air handler, and eventually runs into either a gravity drain or a small pump. Stick your nose in there and take a reading.


----------

